

Ask HN: Can you build a business on the Mega API? - mneumegen

In this article - http://stupidiswinning.tumblr.com/post/41019465324/mega-will-only-succeed-if-developers-take-the-fall<p>the author states that:<p>"Be warned:  there are only three types of businesses you can build on Mega’s API:<p>* ones that nobody cares about<p>* ones that become features<p>* ones that will destroy your life"<p>I think there's a lot of truth to this. Is there a legitimate business you can build on the Mega API? Why would you use Mega over Dropbox/Google Drive/Box?
======
JoshMilo
I wouldn't use Mega because of their reputation. I'm being biased and probably
a little unfair but I would feel more comfortable telling my users to allow
Dropbox/Google Drive for my app as opposed to Kim Dotcom's Mega. Reputation
isn't everything, but it's still important.

